
Airbnb Updates Terms of Service - verelo
https://www.airbnb.ca/home/terms-of-service-event
======
verelo
Curious what someone who has read this takes as an honest view on these
changes. I think the stuff around co-hosting is very important and
interesting, but curious about other changes such as the arbitration edits
etc.

